# Debatable: Aquatic Turtle Mixing



## SeverusBites (Apr 22, 2022)

Ok, so if hijacking this with turtle talk instead of tortoise is forbidden, please excuse me and I'll delete this post.

Also, this is for fun and to see some opinions, so hopefully I don't wreck my reputation here on my second post, I do realize that this can be a contentious topic. 


I have read with interest the several "can I keep these tortoises together" and learned a lot from the responses. 

My version of this question is:

Can you keep two similar but not conspecific aquatic turtles in the same enclosure? 

That isn't enough info, so I'll flesh it out with a common example: For this discussion the two or more turtles in question and their enclosure have the following characteristics:

Species A: Western Painted 
Species B: Red Eared Slider

RES gets bigger, sure, but assume these are of a compatible, similar size.

Any reason not to keep these two species together that come from the same pond, bask together on the same log, and eat the same foods?


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Apr 22, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Ok, so if hijacking this with turtle talk instead of tortoise is forbidden, please excuse me and I'll delete this post.
> 
> Also, this is for fun and to see some opinions, so hopefully I don't wreck my reputation here on my second post, I do realize that this can be a contentious topic.
> 
> ...


Red eared sliders can sometimes be aggressive and outcompet other turtles for food. That's why they are considered invasive in some states. Mine however, seem to get along with the other turtles in the pond. They share an environment with cooters, musk turtles and my diamondback terrapins until I finish their new enclosure. I don't think I've ever seen them chase another turtle.


----------



## SeverusBites (Apr 22, 2022)

DoubleD1996! said:


> Red eared sliders can sometimes be aggressive and outcompet other turtles for food. That's why they are considered invasive in some states. Mine however, seem to get along with the other turtles in the pond. They share an environment with cooters, musk turtles and my diamondback terrapins until I finish their new enclosure. I don't think I've ever seen them chase another turtle.


I agree, my RES are all a-class a-holes. 

Glad to meet another person that likes a medley.

For the most part, I observe that a RES is as likely to hassle another RES as anything.

I want to discuss this more, but will refrain from laying out all my philosophy until others have weighed in, if they do, but I did want to respond and thank you for your post.


----------



## jeff kushner (May 7, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> RES are all a-class a-holes.


LMAO.....that's pretty funny SB....


I'm just a hack but for many years I mixed several varieties including maps, razorbacks, Nicaraguan and others like that into the same tanks that my sliders, red and yellow belly...because I liked the variety too.

Size matters.....(the child in me loves saying that, but it's true)

DD breeds different kinds of turtles here and from what I've observed, his little guys are super sparkly & super healthy.......just for your reference...


----------

